# Fall fishing...



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok guys lets talk about some fall fishing. First off I absolutely hate fall fishing, when it comes to fall I can never put a pattern together. Spring, Summer, and even early fall I never have a problem finding fish, but once mid October hits, I lose it all. I mean I can go out chuck a rattle trap for hours and catch some fish not nearly the numbers I am used to and then I'll target wood, rocks, any structure whatsoever and flip jigs and every once in a while I can pull a fish. Flipping is my strong suite and this just destroys my confidence. 

My biggest question is what do you guys look for in the late fall to find fish? My take is I always find them scattered throughout different parts of the lake with the inability to catch more than 1-2 from any certain area unless you find them schooled up. 

I went out Sunday afternoon managed two fish that came from shallow water less than 2' on spinnerbaits. Water temp was cold but forgot to take an actual reading. Fall is just a frustrating time of the year for me...do any of you guys have any problems fishing in the fall?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I just blogged about fall bass fishing in Ohio. Rather than rewrite my thoughts, here is a link to that post: http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/10/24/fall-hawg-hunting-in-ohio/

The fish are absolutely on fire right now. I'll be giving a report with pictures and video on my next article this Wednesday.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

That is a monster bass!


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

I have to agree with you Fish G3. I do really well during the Spring, Summer and early Fall. but for the last 3 years, always around Oct 15. I have only caught about 1 fish per outing. I have yet to find or actually see anyone catch more than a fish or two when I am out. yet everyone "SAYS" that they catch big fish and lots of them. 

I am beginning to believe that Great Fall Fishing is just a Fisherman's Tale.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't catch a bunch, but with the right bait I have caught big ones in the fall. This is my biggest fish, 6lb 10ozs, caught in a 5 acre quarry in Northwest Ohio on a 10inch worm. Caught it on October 25th, slight wind, low light near dusk.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow Joe B that fish looks tall and fat.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it all boils down to the mentality some people have when it comes to fishing during certain time periods. If you go out with the mindset that you hate this time of year then I'd bet that you're not gonna do so well. If you go out with the mindset that you're gonna have fun,learn,and enjoy whatever you do catch then you'll probably do a bit better. I never,never,never ever leave my house with the mindset of " Man I hate this time of year and I'm not gonna catch anything but dinks or nothing at all". I try to think positive no matter what the season it is,that's half the battle in my book.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

fishingredhawk said:


> I just blogged about fall bass fishing in Ohio. Rather than rewrite my thoughts, here is a link to that post: http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/10/24/fall-hawg-hunting-in-ohio/
> 
> The fish are absolutely on fire right now. I'll be giving a report with pictures and video on my next article this Wednesday.


DUde that's a very nice bass,congrats and keep it up. I'd take that one anytime,anyplace,anywhere.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JOE B said:


> I don't catch a bunch, but with the right bait I have caught big ones in the fall. This is my biggest fish, 6lb 10ozs, caught in a 5 acre quarry in Northwest Ohio on a 10inch worm. Caught it on October 25th, slight wind, low light near dusk.


I might just have to try using some 10'' worms,nice bass you landed there. Hell I'll actually have to use worms because that's the one kind of soft plastic I never use all that much.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

When the water is in the 40's, i always hear slow, slow, slow is the way to go.... it is always good to really work your lure in the area you believe is holding the fish. But... ive had sucess in 45 degree water burning shad raps parralell to weeds.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> Ok guys lets talk about some fall fishing. First off I absolutely hate fall fishing, when it comes to fall I can never put a pattern together. Spring, Summer, and even early fall I never have a problem finding fish, but once mid October hits, I lose it all. I mean I can go out chuck a rattle trap for hours and catch some fish not nearly the numbers I am used to and then I'll target wood, rocks, any structure whatsoever and flip jigs and every once in a while I can pull a fish. Flipping is my strong suite and this just destroys my confidence.
> 
> My biggest question is what do you guys look for in the late fall to find fish? My take is I always find them scattered throughout different parts of the lake with the inability to catch more than 1-2 from any certain area unless you find them schooled up.
> 
> I went out Sunday afternoon managed two fish that came from shallow water less than 2' on spinnerbaits. Water temp was cold but forgot to take an actual reading. Fall is just a frustrating time of the year for me...do any of you guys have any problems fishing in the fall?


In fall, I think there are two types of fish: the resident loner (which you are finding), and the schooled up fish. The schools are harder to find and can be elusive...because they follow the bait fish that survive by being elusive.  I have seen schools of 3-5 lb fish in fall. Very exciting!!! 

In addition, the fall strike zone can be smaller and the active feeding window is shorter.

Add to that the fall turn over and increasing # of blue bird sky, post-frontal days, and the fishing can be tough. However, the fish are fattening up, so they are often as big as spawners. The big loners are less cagey too. Fall fishing can be pretty binary. When it is great it is great, when it is off it is off.

Fishingredhawk's blog is excellent, and he is right about targeting smaller bodies of water. In addition to the points he notes, smaller bodies of water will warm up faster when the sun comes out, drawing fish to the rocky flats and timber better. They also tend to not have a heavy shad pattern, so bluegill and craws are more important forage sources...making the bass easier to find. Not true everywhere tho. 

If there is sun, fish the warmest looking laydown (dark and exposed to UV the longest). You can also fish large, shallow flats...better still if there are rocks on it. The south side of the lake is typically the warmest. South, shallow dark wood is good. Look for bluegill suspending 1-2 feet from the surface on sunny days. That will be a good time for a bluegill swimbait.

I'm sure you'll get a big fall fish if you keep at it.


----------

